

Linux.fm - njn
http://www.linux.fm/

======
rcfox
It'd be better without the preamble at the top of each file...

------
thehodge
what the hell... seriously... this his hilarious... I'm gonna put it on in the
office tomorrow!

------
Dylanlacey
Sadly, this is more interesting then most of the podcasts I listen to on a
regular basis.

------
wladimir
whahahahha this is great <3

------
jawee
Epic win.

